

Data 'chunks' are easier to remember - Anon84
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2008/07/14/even.toddlers.get.it.data.chunks.are.easier.remember

======
tigerthink
This might have something to do with [cached
thoughts](<http://www.overcomingbias.com/2007/10/cached-thoughts.html>).

I'm wondering how exactly the cache works. Is it like a-b-c, where the brain
remembers that a is 443, b is 297, and c is 9960? Or does the last number in
each chunk give you a clue as to the address of the next chunk? (example:
after reading the 3 in 443, my brain says "Oh, you might be needing this" and
gives me the next three numbers all at once.) Right now I'm leaning towards
the second one.

------
jmtame
in short, it's called chunking. most introductory psych classes cover this,
i'm surprised that john hopkins is spending their time regurgitating basic
stuff like this.

~~~
FiReaNG3L
The news is that even toddlers do this. Even the article state that it's been
known for a long time in adults.

